# Please Join us for CMHR's raffle



## Gini (Jun 29, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]CMHR[/SIZE]* is holding a very special raffle. Starts July 1st and goes thru July 20th 2008. We will be having a very cute 5 year old pull the winning tickets from the same bucket. The 1st ticket pulled will be for the Standards and the 2nd ticket pulled will be for the Kids jump. See the pictures below.

[SIZE=14pt]What wonderful supporters and donors CMHR has!!!![/SIZE]

Ticket price is as follows:

*$5.00 per ticket *

or

Purchase 5 tickets ( $25.00) and get the 6th ticket free.

or

Purchase 8 tickets ($40.00) and get the 9th and 10th tickets free.

*You can e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know how many tickets you want. I will pull the tickets and scan you the copies of the numbered tickets you purchased and drop them in the bucket for the drawing!!*

Payments may be made thru pay pal at [email protected] or a check payable to *CMHR* sent to:

* Gini Acton, Treasurer*

16340 N Coronado View Rd

Tucson, AZ 85739

[SIZE=12pt]1 set of Pony schooling standards [/SIZE]







Schooling Standards are 40" tall with heights up to 3'6". All jumps

meet requirements, perfect for schooling or for any event.

[SIZE=12pt]Complete KID's Jump [/SIZE]

Holiday jump is pictured. Pole colors and flowers or plants in the box will be different.






This jump is built especially for kids. Included are two striped poles,

the flower box, flowers, and pole bases. Poles are 60" long and can

be set between 5" and 14 1/2" high.

[SIZE=12pt]*Shipping is being paid by donor!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jun 29, 2008)

Those are very nice. Count me in for the second ones. I'll send out a check on Friday. 6 tickets for $25.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Jun 30, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]SHIPPING INCLUDED!!!![/SIZE]


----------

